# where to find a fender?



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

On our trip home this weekend we ended up blowing out a tire on our trailer. it ended up totally ripping off the fender and bent it all to hell. I was wondering if any of you guys knew where a guy could find a replacement fender in the Bismarck area. I have a dolittle trailer and i don't want to spend an arm and leg for a new fender.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Runnings Fleet and Farm (old wal mart building), or TSC


----------

